# Any viz reports post storm?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

If someone goes diving in the next couple of days I could use a viz report.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Snotty on top, clear on the bottom. Dove a shorty today with no problem. 12 miles out. Closer to shore looked real dirty.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Snotty on top, clear on the bottom. Dove a shorty today with no problem. 12 miles out. Closer to shore looked real dirty.


Last Friday (June 30) we went east past Portofino and found a line where there was clear water. Dove the live bottom over there and the muck moved in on us while we were down. That's when we realized it was just on the surface -- it's fresh water from all the rain. We came back west and I dove the Tex and it was clear as a bell below about 10 feet but dark due to the muck on the surface.


----------

